

Are You a Responsible Owner of Your Availability? - somic
http://somic.org/2010/07/06/are-you-a-responsible-owner-of-your-availability/

======
shib71
I originally thought this was about _personal_ availability. It isn't, but it
prompted some interesting ideas about being mindful about how open I am to
interruption, and the value of my attention. Perhaps I need to think about
what my priorities are and think of some strategies to make it easier to keep
them in the face of client/colleague interruptions.

